# Looking for a utility vehicle



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

I have recently moved to 3 acres and have a lot of work to get the yard in shape. I am wanting to find a utility vehicle for the property. Ideally I could find a used one from a golf course or something like that to snag instead of buying new. Does anyone have any suggestions or experience with them? Doesn't have to be a Deere. Could be toro, Jacobsen, or others. Prefer gas over electric.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@DJLCN has a Gator like the one in your screenshot and it is pretty sweet.

I bought a Honda Pioneer 1000-5 for our new place. It ticked my boxes of being a 4-seater with a relatively short wheelbase, off-road capable for trail use, and the ability to unlock the rear differential for yard work. We'll use it a lot, but I would say it is a compromise for yard work - compared to a utility vehicle that is designed for turf use.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

What would you ne using for mowing. A lawn tractor such as a x5xx or x7xx are great all in one choices. Mow, spray, spread toe, aftermarket bucket or you can graduate to a 1 series and do a lot of yard work and mow.

Depends on needs, wants and price range


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Might check and see what they have over on Turfnet.com - look like they 65+ used items for sale

https://www.turfnet.com/classifieds/category/15-utility-vehicle/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> Might check and see what they have over on Turfnet.com - look like they 65+ used items for sale
> 
> https://www.turfnet.com/classifieds/category/15-utility-vehicle/


Good call!


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Man, they cost a little more but finding a good deal on a heavy duty UTV like the John Deere Pro-Gator or Toro Workman HD would be next level. There is usually a few of them in the Week's auctions.

Bonus would be finding a top dresser to mount on it.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I went with a older Kubota RTV 900. When I purchased it only had 475 hours. I use it more for bird hunting and exploring than a yard vehicle. I did go with Jobsite tires though.

I paid a little less than the price of the JD you posted. I am just now using it for leveling and dragging mats behind it.

I like the Kubota because you may add a 3pt hitch, front tools, etc . . . and I added a larger capacity hydraulic pump, revisor with a second set of valves.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Kawasaki Mule SX


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

jjenk321 said:


> I have recently moved to 3 acres and have a lot of work to get the yard in shape. I am wanting to find a utility vehicle for the property. Ideally I could find a used one from a golf course or something like that to snag instead of buying new. Does anyone have any suggestions or experience with them? Doesn't have to be a Deere. Could be toro, Jacobsen, or others. Prefer gas over electric.


If you decide on SxS like Honda or CanAm let me know, my wife works as the finance manger at Honda Covington Powersports. Just pm me if you need me.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

I have a John Deere TS and Its perfect for yard work. The electric dump is expensive but well worth it when hauling sand or compost.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Look at cushmans with the electric dump.

Been using one at the course i have a contract at. Its been great.


----------



## briguy_78 (Jun 25, 2020)

I'll throw another option out there. I have a Polaris Big Boss 6x6 https://atv.polaris.com/en-us/sportsman-6x6-570/
It gets used a lot and I have plow for the winter as well with a winch on the front. The box is handy for tools and equipment but is a manual dump. The only issue for all us lawn junkies is that turning on turf can tear up the lawn pretty easily. I believe Can am now has a version with only 2 axles that is much easier on your turf. The Polaris is a beast and can go through almost anything especially in 6x6 mode.

A real game changer for me though was getting a Muts trailer. http://www.muts.ca

We have a lot of trees and brush and loading up logs and brush is so much easier with this. It can carry a lot and tows easily. The manual winch makes dumping a load very easy. It also has the added benefit of being able to take the kiddos for rides on it around the property.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

jjenk321 said:


> I have recently moved to 3 acres and have a lot of work to get the yard in shape. I am wanting to find a utility vehicle for the property. Ideally I could find a used one from a golf course or something like that to snag instead of buying new. Does anyone have any suggestions or experience with them? Doesn't have to be a Deere. Could be toro, Jacobsen, or others. Prefer gas over electric.
> 
> Thanks!!


I'm a Gator fan, even if they aren't the right vehicle for everything. If this is primarily a lawn vehicle, then a TS, TX, or even TH Gator is a great choice. They'll do fine for light woods work too. They will not ford rivers and pull your neighbor's dozer out of the swamp when it gets stuck. And they will not earn you bragging rights at the neighborhood golf cart drag strip.

The Weeks auctions always have a good selection of used Gators in various condition, from whupped to nearly presentable. I will say the cosmetic bits get pricey quick though.



crussell said:


> Man, they cost a little more but finding a good deal on a heavy duty UTV like the John Deere Pro-Gator or Toro Workman HD would be next level. There is usually a few of them in the Week's auctions.
> 
> Bonus would be finding a top dresser to mount on it.


The big utility vehicles like the Pro Gator, Workman Pro, Jake/Cushman Trucksters are going to be even more specialized towards turf work. Mounting a top-dresser or sprayer just when needed and then switching back to a dump or utility body is going to get old for all but the most hardcore Sim-Golf Course players. :lol: Now, a skid mounted sprayer with some kind of clip-on boom and a tow-behind top-dresser would be a pretty sweet package indeed.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

@jjenk321 did you ever get you a UTV? Im in the market for one and have been keeping an eye out on auctions at JD Progators and Toro Workman HDs primary due to the dump bed capacity. The turning radius is also a plus.

@dmouw @Colinwjholding How do the electric dump beds perform with sand? The ones I've seen are at most 1100 lb capacity with most being in the 600-800 lb range. I assumed the electric dump beds wouldn't be able to dump a bed full of sand, although that's going to vary depending on how wet the sand is, etc, and how much you put in there I guess.


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

Can Am Defender Limited for my farm. Awesome machine!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

dpainter68 said:


> @jjenk321 did you ever get you a UTV? Im in the market for one and have been keeping an eye out on auctions at JD Progators and Toro Workman HDs primary due to the dump bed capacity. The turning radius is also a plus.
> 
> @dmouw @Colinwjholding How do the electric dump beds perform with sand? The ones I've seen are at most 1100 lb capacity with most being in the 600-800 lb range. I assumed the electric dump beds wouldn't be able to dump a bed full of sand, although that's going to vary depending on how wet the sand is, etc, and how much you put in there I guess.


And where you put it in most cases. Loading near the front of the box is going to make it ride better, but harder on the lift mechanics.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> dpainter68 said:
> 
> 
> > @jjenk321 did you ever get you a UTV? Im in the market for one and have been keeping an eye out on auctions at JD Progators and Toro Workman HDs primary due to the dump bed capacity. The turning radius is also a plus.
> ...


Depending on the moisture of the sand my bed will dump a full load of sand. not heaped but level. you will lose steering if you overload before you can't dump.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

An option overlooked in the ATV/UTV market is the Tracker stuff. Their stuff is 2/3rds the price of the Polaris/Honda/Can AM etc...and the quality is pretty on point. Something like the OX400 kind of fits the niche of being "turf" work type with the dump bed, but not too sporty/aggressive. It's also the width of an atv so not as bulky as most UTVs. Definitely more of a golf cart then an atv/utv, but a good mix. Same HP as the gator ts 4x2, better equipped, better priced.

People spend more time on their atv/utvs and golf carts around here then they do in their actual vehicles. I can't tell you the last time I saw a Gator and I've never seen a Toro.

Wife and I both have Polaris (I have the base 2 seater RZR, she has a full blown utv), son has the Tracker kids ATV. I've seen how the gators hold up around here and I wouldn't own one over the competition. JD makes a lot of great equipment, don't get me wrong, but the Gators are VERY overpriced and under-perform for what they are IMO. (speaking specifically about the atv/utvs, not their turf specialty stuff)


----------

